# اعرف عدوك!



## أنجيلا (23 مايو 2011)

*من هو العدو؟
العدو هو من يحاول ايقاعك طوال الوقت
هو من يلوم نفسه ان رأك بخير
وهو من يرويه وتشبعه مصائبك
وهو من يمد مخالبه فى اعصابك حتى ينهيك الى الابد
وكل هذة التعريفات البسيطة تنطبق على المخلوق الشرير(الشيطان)......من هو الشيطان اذا؟؟؟؟!!!!!وماهى أسماؤه؟!!


ـــ الشيطـــــــان : كلمة من اصل عبرى وتعنى الخصم او المقاوم(وردت54 مرة فى الكتاب المقدس منها 14مرة فى سفر أيوب.


ــ إبليس : كلمة من أصل يونانى وتعنى المشتكى أو الواشى وهو من يشتكى ع أولاد الله(وردت35مرة فى العهد الجديد).


ـ آله هذا الدهر : اللذين فيهم آله هذا الدهر قد أعمى أذهان غير المؤمنين لئلا تضىء لهم أنارة انجيل مجد المسيح الذى هو صورة الله (كورنثوس2 ـ 4:4)


ــ رئيس هذا العالم : لان دينونة هذا العالم الآن يطرح رئيس هذا العالم خارجاً ، لا اتكلم ايضا معكم كثيراً لان رئيس هذا العالم يأتى وليس له فيه شىء(يو21:31 ، 14:30)


ــ بعلزبول : بعل ذبوب أى اله الذباب صورة للنجاسة والشر (متى12:24)(لوقا11،15:18)


ــ الروح النجس : مَتَى خَرَجَ الرُّوحُ النَّجسُ مِنَ الإِنْسَانِ، يَجْتَازُ فِي أَمَاكِنَ لَيْسَ فِيهَا مَاءٌ يَطْلُبُ رَاحَةً، وَإِذْ لاَ يَجِدُ يَقُولُ: أَرْجِعُ إِلَى بَيْتِي الَّذِي خَرَجْتُ مِنْهُ يوحنا11:24)


ــ سلطان الظلمة : أنقذنا من سلطان الظلمة ونقلنا الى الملكوت أبن محبته (كولوسى1:13)


ــ العدو : ها انا اعطيكم سلطانا لتدوسوا الحيات والعقارب وكل قوه العدو ولا يضركم شيء (لوقا 10 )


ــ الشرير : ليكن كلامكم نعم نعم لا لا وما زاد ع ذلك فهو من الشرير(متى5:37)(افسس 6:16) :


ــ المجرب :فتقدكم اليه المجرب وقال له ان كنت ابن الله فقل ان تصير هذة الحجارة خبزا(متى4:3) 


ــ الكذاب والقتال: أنتم من أب وهو ابليس وشهوات ابيكم تريدون ان تعملوا ذاك كان قتالا للناس من البدء ولن يثبت فى الحق لانه ليس فيه حق متى تكلم بالكذب فأنه يتكلم مما له لآنه كذاب وابو الكذاب(يوحنا8:44)


ــ السارق والذابح والمهلك : السارق لا يأتى إلا ليسرق ويذبح ويهلك واما انا فقد اتيت لتكون لكم حياة وليكن حياة افضل (يوحنا10:10)


ــ أبدون مهلك بالعبريه وابو ليون باليونانيه: ولها ملاك الهاويه ملكا عليها اسمة بالعبرايه ابدون وله باليونانيه ابو ليون


ــ المتشبة بالاسد : أبليس خصمكم كأسد زائر يجول ملتمسا من يبتلعه.وجاء حرف الكاف تشبيه لانه ليس باسد بل المتشبه به.


ــ ذيل الحية : أذ سحقة المسيح ع الصليب ونزع سمه المميت ولم يبقى نمنه الا الذيل.


ـ التنين : وظَهَرَتْ آيَةٌ أُخْرَى فِي السَّمَاءِ: هُوَذَا تِنِّينٌ عَظِيمٌ أَحْمَرُ لَهُ سَبْعَةُ رُؤُوسٍ وَعَشَرَةُ قُرُونٍ، وَعَلَى رُؤُوسِهِ سَبْعَةُ تِيجَانٍ. 4وَذَنَبُهُ يَجُرُّ ثُلْثَ نُجُومِ السَّمَاءِ فَطَرَحَهَا إِلَى الأَرْضِ. وَالتِّنِّينُ وَقَفَ أَمَامَ الْمَرْأَةِ الْعَتِيدَةِ أَنْ تَلِدَ حَتَّى يَبْتَلِعَ وَلَدَهَا مَتَى وَلَدَتْ.(رؤيا12)


هل عرفت عدوك الان؟! هل تستطيع ان تغلبه؟! انه يدعى السلطان وهو ليس له الا ان يدعى السلطة ولا يمتلكها ويزعم القوة ولكنه يفتقدها
انه اسد بالمعاش وثعبان بلا راس 
صورته صورة اسد وحقيقته ذبابه
هل عرفته؟!!  انه يريد محاربتك بكل صورة... وباكاذيبه واللاعيبه المميته... لكن تذكر انك ابن العلى ابن الله المخلوق على صورته ومثاله... انت الاقوى والغالب بأيمانك... انه يكذب ويدعى القوة ولكن انت الاقوى..

استعد للقائة!!!
*


----------



## elamer1000 (23 مايو 2011)

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*

*+++*​


----------



## kalimooo (23 مايو 2011)

كل من يسلم ذاته الى المشيئة الالهية

 يحيا في السلام يكون في هدوء وسكينة

 وسلام لأن نعمة الروح القدس تظلله..وبذلك

يستطيع مجابهة اعتى واقوى هجومات

الشرير طبعاً مع الاعتراف بقوته

فهو سيد هذا العالم اي الارض..

جزيل الشكر انجيلا

مجهود مميز 

سلام المسيح معك..


----------



## ramzy1913 (23 مايو 2011)

:* لان دينونة هذا العالم الآن يطرح رئيس هذا العالم خارجاً ، لا اتكلم ايضا معكم كثيراً لان رئيس هذا العالم يأتى وليس له فيه شىء(يو21:31 ، 14:30)*


----------



## شميران (23 مايو 2011)

*شكرا والرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## أنجيلا (26 مايو 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​
> 
> *+++*​


 شكرا يا الامير لمرورك
الرب يباركك​


----------



## أنجيلا (26 مايو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> كل من يسلم ذاته الى المشيئة الالهية
> 
> يحيا في السلام يكون في هدوء وسكينة
> 
> ...


 شكرا يا كليمو لمرورك وتعليقك الرائع 
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## أنجيلا (26 مايو 2011)

ramzy1913 قال:


> :* لان دينونة هذا العالم الآن يطرح رئيس هذا العالم خارجاً ، لا اتكلم ايضا معكم كثيراً لان رئيس هذا العالم يأتى وليس له فيه شىء(يو21:31 ، 14:30)*


شكر لمرورك الجميل
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## أنجيلا (26 مايو 2011)

شميران قال:


> *شكرا والرب يبارك حياتك*


 شكرا ليك
الرب يباركك​


----------



## العراقيه (26 مايو 2011)

موضوع رائع جدا 
باركك الرب  عزيزتي​


----------



## النهيسى (26 مايو 2011)

موضوع *مميــــز* جدا
شكرا جدا الرب يباركك​


----------



## أنجيلا (31 مايو 2011)

العراقيه قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا
> 
> 
> باركك الرب عزيزتي​


* الاروع مرورك حبيبتي*
*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## أنجيلا (31 مايو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع *مميــــز* جدا​
> شكرا جدا الرب يباركك​


* كل الشكر لمرورك استاذي*
*الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (31 مايو 2011)

نعم عرفت عدوى


----------



## soso a (31 مايو 2011)

موضوع جميل 
الرب يبارك حياتك 
ويعطينا القوه والمعونه


----------



## أنجيلا (1 يونيو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> نعم عرفت عدوى


* شكرا لمرورك*
*وللمتابعة *
*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## أنجيلا (1 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> موضوع جميل
> الرب يبارك حياتك
> ويعطينا القوه والمعونه


*امين*
* الاجمل مرورك يا قمر*
*شكرا ليكي*


----------

